# Train Show photos



## Redman440

Here are some train meet photos from a train meet in Allentown Pa . 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/valleyrail/

You can also viist www.lehighvalleytrainmeet.com for a video


----------



## Boston&Maine

Those are a lot of pictures! I will have to look through them later when I have more time, but the first page was good 

EDIT: Grandpa Munster FTW!










DOUBLE EDIT: I love it when the image does not show up even when it has its HTML tags around the link


----------



## Redman440

*Train meet this weekend. Allentown Pa*

 Hope you enjoy. I will get more this weekend at The Great lehigh valley train meet . Info www.lehighvalleytrainmeet.com . I will ad them after this weekends show


----------



## Boston&Maine

The amount of stuff for sale there is crazy... I would be in there all day trying to make up my mind what to buy


----------



## tworail

Nice pictures, thanks for the contribution.

Now where is all the large scale????


----------



## alfalfa

Very nice pictures.
I have got to find a train meet. Never been to one.


----------



## cpfan

Well Alfalfa, Denver is a little far from Calgary, but if you (or anyone else) will be in the area on April 19-20 there is a train show there. See http://www.supertrain.ca/ for details.

I haven't attended for about 5 years, but in the past it has been an excellent show. Very family oriented. There are some pics on the site of previous shows.

Steve


----------



## ntrainlover

Well alphalpha google around to seeif there are going to be any in your area.


----------



## cpfan

OK so I am a wee bit bored and too lazy to start anything useful. So I found a seven year old free web-site of mine and added a page. It contains three pictures (Z, N, and Lego) from a Train Show held in Portland Oregon in Feb. Sorry about the pop-ups and ads, but hey it's a free web-site.

http://cpfan.iwarp.com/photo2_1.html

Steve


----------



## Boston&Maine

cpfan said:


> OK so I am a wee bit bored and too lazy to start anything useful. So I found a seven year old free web-site of mine and added a page. It contains three pictures (Z, N, and Lego) from a Train Show held in Portland Oregon in Feb. Sorry about the pop-ups and ads, but hey it's a free web-site.
> 
> http://cpfan.iwarp.com/photo2_1.html
> 
> Steve


Pop-up blocker FTW 

I really like that Lego set, it is neat how people build their own trains... I actually have a Lego steam engine, tender, log car, and caboose, but the engine is not powered because I was cheap 

I also have the Lego track maintenance car, and for some reason that has always been my favorite...


----------



## ntrainlover

I built my own powered NS sw1500 its pretty cool.


----------



## ulf999

Here are a few pics from an event at a museum that 'my' modular club participated in:

http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r242/ulf999/MMM/Meetings/TM_20080329


----------



## alfalfa

ulf999 said:


> Here are a few pics from an event at a museum that 'my' modular club participated in:
> 
> http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r242/ulf999/MMM/Meetings/TM_20080329


Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ntrainlover

Good focus on the pics.


----------



## Redman440

*The Great lehigh valley Train meet updated photos*

Just want to share more photos from www.lehighvalleytrainmeet.com . Here some more for your viewing pleasure.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/valleyrail/page2/


----------

